# iHome landline (Android question!)



## Piers Gibbon (May 12, 2011)

So I have just bought 100 quids worth of the iHome Android landline

http://www.wirefresh.com/binatone-d...ones-almost-sexy/comment-page-1/#comment-4909

Seems a bit slow and unimpressive at the moment to be honest...If I were you I would wait until someone makes a better one..which they should, it's a great idea

One reason for getting it was to rapidly get numbers into it without typing them all in. (I mostly use the mobile  for business but I have a landline anyway for my ISDN voiceover recording studio and I hate paying mobile charges for all those 0800 or 0845 or 0870 numbers...)

But even though I can email myself a VCF address card the phones email reader cannot open the VCF file...grrrr

Any ideas as to how I can get addresses from my mac/iphone to the iHome?

I am enjoying learning the Android OS...but

“The unit uses Android 1.6. This cannot be upgraded due to the limitations of the chipset installed.”


----------



## editor (May 12, 2011)

Well, it is a *Binatone* product! Can the thing access the Android Market?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 12, 2011)

after a long time..yes indeed I can access the Android market!

is there a magical app that will help me out?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2011)

Can you not export all your iPhone addresses into GMail and then read that on the phone?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 13, 2011)

sounds plausible!

I have set up a new gmail account...will export iphone addresses to that...

and then we'll see

thanks mate


----------



## rhod (May 13, 2011)

The real strength of Android is the google synchronisation with your contacts, calendars, rss reader etc.

For example, I heard a reminder go off on my mobile upstairs the other day. Couldn't be arsed to go upstairs to silence it, but as I was logged on downstairs I just altered the reminder in google calendar and silenced the damn thing without moving an inch!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 13, 2011)

thanks
yes i think it will work but first I have to get all my contacts out of Mac address book and into gmail

which seems ridiculously complex!
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=7a89c6f81b163a7d&hl=en


----------



## editor (May 13, 2011)

Piers Gibbon said:


> thanks
> yes i think it will work but first I have to get all my contacts out of Mac address book and into gmail
> 
> which seems ridiculously complex!
> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=7a89c6f81b163a7d&hl=en


That's Macs for you!


----------

